# Freebox HD



## gratteur-fou (18 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Que vois-je, après avoir utilisé la fonction recherche, je remarque que personne sur ce forum ne fait référence à la nouvelle box de Free :mouais: 
Pour résumer elle est composée de 2 boîtes reliées par MIMO (plus de porté et plus rapide que le Wi-Fi classique). Elle est doté d'un tuner TNT, et d'un disque dur de 40 Go.

Pour plus d'information à son sujet, il y a le communiqué de presse de Free


Bon alors je me lance:

Je l'ai commandé il y a 2 jours !
Et je souhaiterais savoir vos impressions si l'un ou l'une d'entre vous la possède.
Et puis si la livraison a été rapide ?

Ce que vous en pensez en définitive.

Merci a+


----------



## Alycastre (18 Mai 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Que vois-je, après avoir utilisé la fonction recherche, je remarque que personne sur ce forum ne fait référence à la nouvelle box de Free :mouais:
> Pour résumer elle est composée de 2 boîtes reliées par MIMO (plus de porté et plus rapide que le Wi-Fi classique). Elle est doté d'un tuner TNT, et d'un disque dur de 40 Go.
> ...


Si tu jettes un oeil sur le site Freenews  ( http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11440 ) par exemple , tu verras avec horreur le forum concernant cette "arlésienne" ....
Effet d'annonce de Free, et livraison catastrophique, presque personne n'est livré à ce jour.Alors il va falloir que tu t'armes de patience .... Et que tu envisages la réception de cette boite dans un certain nombre de semaines sinon plus .... (à la cadence actuelle ...)


----------



## gratteur-fou (18 Mai 2006)

Il n'y a pas de problème pour l'attente je ne suis pas pressé... j'ai fait un renouvellement de freebox (de la v3 à la v5).


----------



## billboc (18 Mai 2006)

Salut,

je l'ai reçu mardi  

Et pour le moment tout marche très bien (je croise les doigts)
installation hypersimple
pour l'instant mon seul probleme est que le scan TNT n'a pas trouvé M6, par contre ok pour TF1
j'en suis plus que satisfait car j'avais auparavant une borne aiport snow (.b) qui plafonnait à 550Ko/s (très rarement d'ailleurs...) maintenant je dépassé allégrement les 700ko/s en permance, cela me permet d'utilliser toutes les fonctions (mulsiposte & freeplayer) qui fonctionnent tres bien !! la qualité du wifi est tres correct
je n'ai pas d'écran HD et pourtant la qualité des video HD (canalplay) est meilleure que les celle des chaines TV
la télécommande est super (plus pratique, bien en main,pas besoin de viser la freebox)

mon antenne TV ne me permettait pas de bien recevoir les chaines herztiennes (je passais mon temps à deplacer le fill de l'antenne pour amléiorer la reception) maintenant avec la TNT c'est sympa (TF1 est sur la chaine 501 de l'univers freebox !)

j'ai commandé la freebox 5 pour la TNT et le wifi(.g) et bien j'en suis supersatisfait et je ne regrette pas mes 90

cette freebox vaut le deplacement...

++
Billboc


----------



## gratteur-fou (18 Mai 2006)

Salut 

Tout à l'air de bien marcher pour toi, ça me rassure car j'ai entendu qu'il y avait des problèmes en ce qui concerne la TV...

Sinon tu as eu un délai d'attente de combien de jours ?


----------



## billboc (18 Mai 2006)

je l'ai commandé le 20 avril...


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2006)

Elle a l'air vraiment bien cette freebox hd. Je déménage cet été et je la commande dès l'installation dans mon nouveau logement.
Bravo à free pour toutes ces innovations.


----------



## urgo94 (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

Pour ma part inscription chez Free le 26/04 total Freebox (dégroupage total) et coincé en étape2 comme la grande majorité des nouveaux inscrits.Des clients inscrits a partir du 20 sont toujours en attente ,sans aucune communication de la part de Free.
C'est pas la joie et ça commence a drolement s'exciter sur grenouille,aduf,freenews.

Bye


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Mai 2006)

En tout cas je vous tiens au courant si j'ai des nouvelles de ma freebox v5... peut-être que je l'aurai après le BAC.

Sinon j'ai vu sur le Forum de L'ADUF qu'il y avait des problèmes au niveau de la TV... elle resterait bloquée sur l'affichage réseau, et ains on ne peut plus profiter pleinement du bouquet freebox !


----------



## billboc (20 Mai 2006)

je l'ai depuis peu donc je ne sait pas si ce bug apparait à la longue mais pour l'instant toutes les chaines freebox et canal sat fontionne, seul la mosaique canal sat ne s'affiche pas parfois...

c'est de l'informatique et c'est loin d'etre uen science exacte quelque soit le FAI !
a chacun ses bonnes et ses mauvaises surprise, restons zen 

++
Billboc


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

un test intéressant de la Freebox HD, ici (merci à Macbidouille pour l'info).


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Mai 2006)

Merci pour l'information, j'ai tout lu  

Par contre il y a un truc qui me fait peur, c'est la compatibilité MiMo avec mon ordinateur (PB 12") ??
Ca marche la liaison à distance entre la bête et mon mac ?


----------



## billboc (21 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Le MIMO ne sert qu' a envoyer le flux video de la Freebox ADSL à la Freebox HD

pour ta connection internet le Freebox ADSL utilse une carte Wifi(.g) qui fonctionne tres bien (pour ma part je reçois au même debit devant la freebox que 2 etages au dessus...)

donc don't worry about that 

++
Billboc


----------



## urgo94 (21 Mai 2006)

La V5-Hd est équipée pour le wifi ou il faut aussi lui ajouter une carte?

Je pensais qu'avec le mimo il n'y avait rien a ajouter.

..


----------



## billboc (21 Mai 2006)

IL n'y a rien à ajouter la freebox ADSL fait borne wifi et routeur pour votre mac


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Mai 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> IL n'y a rien à ajouter la freebox ADSL fait borne wifi et routeur pour votre mac


Ah super, donc je peux vendre la carte wifi de la freebox 3  

Et le wifi est bridé à combien ? (11 Mbps)


----------



## billboc (21 Mai 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Ah super, donc je peux vendre la carte wifi de la freebox 3
> 
> Et le wifi est bridé à combien ? (11 Mbps)




Attend d'avoir le Freebox HD avant de la vendre elle arrive au compte goutte il semblerait...

le wifi est un .b donc 54 Mbps (vérifié !!! ca booooste )

++
Billboc


----------



## brome (21 Mai 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> le wifi est un .b donc 54 Mbps (vérifié !!! ca booooste )


Tu veux dire du .g, donc.


----------



## billboc (21 Mai 2006)

Merci pour cette correction de boulette instantanée


----------



## urgo94 (22 Mai 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> IL n'y a rien à ajouter la freebox ADSL fait borne wifi et routeur pour votre mac



merci pour les réponses,cool,bon maintenant il faut réussir a en avoir une de freebox-HD et la c'est pas gagné,vu que tout le monde est bloqué en étape 2 ,moi depuis le 26/04 j'attends.


----------



## yvos (22 Mai 2006)

une petite question de béotien:

le pack est constitué de deux blocs: la freebox et le décodeur. Celui ci est relié à la télé. Vous confirmez qu'il n'y a pas besoin de liaison filaire entre le décodeur et la freebox connecté à l'adsl? (ça se fait en wifi? je peux pas tirer de cable chez moi entre l'arrivée du téléphone et la téloche..) 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mai 2006)

ça se fait même en wifi MIMO !


----------



## gratteur-fou (22 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite question de béotien:
> 
> le pack est constitué de deux blocs: la freebox et le décodeur. Celui ci est relié à la télé. Vous confirmez qu'il n'y a pas besoin de liaison filaire entre le décodeur et la freebox connecté à l'adsl? (ça se fait en wifi? je peux pas tirer de cable chez moi entre l'arrivée du téléphone et la téloche..)
> Merci d'avance!


Pas besoin de fil !
par contre pour la première l'installation, il est nécessaire de les relier par cable ethernet; comme on le précise dans cet article (cf "une installation franchement simple") que nous a révélé _Lamar_


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2006)

Et peut-on envisager l'achat d'un deuxième boitier tv, pour le brancher sur une 2° télé et avoir un programme différent du premier ?


----------



## PommeQ (22 Mai 2006)

Je me tate de la commander ... moi c'est un changement avant le 13eme mois donc 90 neuneuros ... je crois  
Mais elle a l'air plutot sympa ... ce que je souhaite c'est une portée WIFI plus importante car la carte PCMCIA de la v4 n'est pas terrible à mon gout


----------



## billboc (23 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Et peut-on envisager l'achat d'un deuxième boitier tv, pour le brancher sur une 2° télé et avoir un programme différent du premier ?



Non pour le moment cette option n'est pas disponible


----------



## billboc (23 Mai 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate de la commander ... moi c'est un changement avant le 13eme mois donc 90 neuneuros ... je crois
> Mais elle a l'air plutot sympa ... ce que je souhaite c'est une portée WIFI plus importante car la carte PCMCIA de la v4 n'est pas terrible à mon gout




A toi de faire le compte !

perso je voulais un décodeur TNT et une borne wifi(.g) donc pour 90 c'est cadeau !!
 

Billboc


----------



## MarcMame (23 Mai 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> par contre pour la première l'installation, il est nécessaire de les relier par cable ethernet


C'est malheureusement nécessaire pour effectuer chaque mises à jour et chez Free, les mises à jour, c'est courant, environ une fois par mois (tellement c'est buggé  ).


----------



## MarcMame (23 Mai 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> perso je voulais un décodeur TNT


Marche pas trop le tuner TNT pour l'instant...


----------



## billboc (23 Mai 2006)

désolé pour toi


----------



## MarcMame (24 Mai 2006)

Il me semblait que tu rencontrais des problèmes avec ce tuner... Je me trompe ?


----------



## urgo94 (24 Mai 2006)

Pour l'instant difficile de juger la qualité de la freebox -Hd ,il faudrait déja reussir a en avoir une 

4e semaine en étape 2 pour moi

Bye


----------



## sebio50 (24 Mai 2006)

*




*Nous avons bien recu votre formulaire d'inscription le mercredi 17 mai 2006*



**La mise en place des équipements nécessaires à l'ouverture du service FreeBox est en cours d'installation (DSLAM). Dès que l'installation sera effective le dégroupage de votre ligne sera lancé. Merci pour votre patience. **



*Votre inscription a été validée par France Télécom*



*Votre ligne est en cours de construction par France Télécom*



*Votre Freebox est en cours d'envoi*



*Votre connexion est activée*



*Afficher votre IP et votre numéro de téléphone


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2006)

ça fait une semaine que tu attends? 

ça ne fait pas trop longtemps, non?


----------



## Lamar (24 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait une semaine que tu attends?
> 
> ça ne fait pas trop longtemps, non?



si je peux me permettre, le_magi61, il manque des smileys à ton post. Le nouveau membre  (affectueusement appelé nioubie) auquel tu réponds risque de se formaliser et de ne pas comprendre pourquoi tu sembles être agressif. Il ne mesure peut-être pas encore le fait que se plaindre d'un délai trop long, alors que l'on attend depuis une petite semaine, à des gens qui attendent depuis très très longtemps, peut être un brin agaçant.
Cher sebio50, une semaine d'attente c'est très peu, attend encore un mois avant de commencer à te plaindre    

Evidemment :


----------



## sebio50 (24 Mai 2006)

C'etait pour abonder dans le sens de post precedent mon message !
Ceci étant , cela abonde dans le sens de tout le monde concerant la nouvelle freebox et plus particulierement les " Nioubie "  à savoir : le temps d'attente pour une connexion adsl degroupée chez free depuis la sorte de sa nouvelle box s'est accentué considerablement !  
Effectivement certains attendent depuis plus d'un mois ! 
Sur la fin de la box V4, 1 semaine suffisait parfois !  

Voila en tous ca j'espere ne pas avoir à attendre un mois, des rumeurs de debloquage (d'ici une quinzaine )  circulent sur le web.

J'ai hate d'y wi-connecter mon nouveau macbook  .... 

Tchuss!


----------



## sebio50 (24 Mai 2006)

Au fait Lamar, je suis de Cherbourg.
Pas de dégroupage encore à Valogne ?


----------



## fpoil (24 Mai 2006)

freebox hd commandée le 21/04/2006 ... suivi de commande a pas bougé depuis  ... comme d'hab quoi chez monsieur free ... eh oui ancien abonné


----------



## billboc (24 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait que tu rencontrais des problèmes avec ce tuner... Je me trompe ?



en fait depuis la MAJ de la freebox HD en 1.0.2, j'ai toutes les chaines qui sont apparus !!!
pourtant cette MAJ ne touche pas officiellement à la TNT... je comprend rien mais ca marche  

ps: la MAJ de la TNT est prévu pour la 1.0.3

A+
Billboc


----------



## billboc (25 Mai 2006)

Xavier Niel (Vice-président du conseil d'administration et Directeur général délégué à la stratégie, s'il est encore nécessaire de le présenter  ) a répondu dans un forum à un sujet de nombreuses fois évoqué ces derniers jours, concernant entre autres un maintien en étape 2 sur une longue période ou bien une longue attente de migration vers la Freebox HD.

Une bonne occasion d'apprendre que:



plusieurs gros milliers de Freebox HD envoyées chaque jour
le retard pour les abonnements en dégroupage total devrait être complètement soldé, sous 15 jours
il n'y a aucun retard en dégroupage partiel, NDI ...
le retard important des migrations devrait être soldé sous 3 semaines

Voilà qui répondra à de nombreuses interrogations.


----------



## Fanoo (28 Mai 2006)

quelqu'un sait si le Freebox HD gère le WDS ? (pour l'intégrer dans mon reseau avec mes bornes AirPort express)


----------



## ciol (8 Juin 2006)

Après être resté bloqué longtemps à l'étape 2, j'ai enfin reçu la freebox HD...:sleep: 
La TV fonctionne en passant par VLC, mais il faut que je rentre à chaque fois l'adresse "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u" dans le MRL... En plus la télécommande ne semble pas me servir à grand chose...

Ais-je oublié une manip secrete ?


----------



## Papapower (8 Juin 2006)

Inscription le 5 mai ... je viens de passer en étape 3 aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Fanoo (8 Juin 2006)

les gars, vous suivez Où l'avancement de votre demande ?

moi, j'ai commandé aussi la HD, mais en renouvellement et ma console n'affiche rien d'autre que l'état de mon inscription il y a 2 ans...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2006)

ciol a dit:
			
		

> La TV fonctionne en passant par VLC, mais il faut que je rentre à chaque fois l'adresse "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u" dans le MRL...


As-tu essayé d'enregistrer ta liste de lecture, une fois que tu l'as saisie ?
Dans menu Fichier, tu cliques sur Enregistrer la liste de lecture, et tu mets le fichier créé dans ton dock, par exemple, comme ça les jours suivants, tu lances VLC directement à partir de ce fichier.


----------



## fpoil (9 Juin 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> les gars, vous suivez Où l'avancement de votre demande ?
> 
> moi, j'ai commandé aussi la HD, mais en renouvellement et ma console n'affiche rien d'autre que l'état de mon inscription il y a 2 ans...



rien de rien....
Non! je ne regrette rien....

21 avril - 9 juin : RAS


----------



## baiona (10 Juin 2006)

ciol a dit:
			
		

> Après être resté bloqué longtemps à l'étape 2, j'ai enfin reçu la freebox HD...:sleep:
> La TV fonctionne en passant par VLC, mais il faut que je rentre à chaque fois l'adresse "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u" dans le MRL... En plus la télécommande ne semble pas me servir à grand chose...
> 
> Ais-je oublié une manip secrete ?



va dans les preference a l'onglet playlist et rentre cette adresse dans flux par defaut et enregistre
chaque fois que tu ouvrira vlc ta liste de lecture s'ouvrira   

quand a la telecommande je pense que c'est pour changer les chaines sur ta tele et non dans vlc


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2006)

Freebox renouvelée le 24 avril, pile le jour du deuxième anniversaire de mon abonnement, et aucune avancée évidemment non plus.
C'est dramatique cette histoire (mais pas surprenant) ; j'en arrive à conseiller Neuf Cegetel pour un nouvel abonnement.


----------



## gratteur-fou (10 Juin 2006)

Un ptit truc utile:

Pour savoir si un coli est arrivé sur le point kiala de son choix (donc en cas de doute...), il faut aller sur ce site en tapant qu'une partie du nom du point kiala.


----------



## cl97 (13 Juin 2006)

je viens de la recevoir :rateau:  et elle merde un peu. Le boitier HD ne dépasse pas l'étape 2


----------



## gratteur-fou (14 Juin 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de la recevoir :rateau:  et elle merde un peu. Le boitier HD ne dépasse pas l'étape 2



n'oublie pas que les deux boitiers doivent être reliés par ethernet dès la première utilisation


----------



## urgo94 (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
ben d'étape en étape j'ai fini par atteindre la 6e,maintenant j'attends la bobox

Depuis le 26/04 inscription en total freebox avec portabilité du No FT.

50e jour aujourd'hui,manque plus que la Freebox.

Bonne journée


----------



## Papapower (14 Juin 2006)

Dernière étape aujourd'hui : j'ai récupéré la connection internet (dégroupé total), j'attends la freebox pour le téléphone.

Je croyais qu'on avait besoin de l'adresse MAC de la freebox pour se connecter : et ben non, il faut par contre attendre de recevoir son IP fixe.

Ca aura mis plus d'un mois ...


----------



## cl97 (17 Juin 2006)

C&#8217;est épique la freebox V5.  J'ai mis la freebox hd sur mon téléviseur et j'ai eu le message Wifi 4/8, après avoir suivi toutes les consignes d'installation. Impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec. Je l'ai changé d'emplacement et depuis cela marche. Sur les forums spécialisés, certains pensent que ce problème est dû à une surchauffe de la freebox hd. La télé est à moins de 10 mètres de ma borne. Je ne pense  pas que ça soit un problème de liaison entre les deux boîtiers. Chez Free, on parle d'un bogue.

Je serais très content du tout si la télécommande n'était pas catastrophique. Vous appuyez sur 7 et vous vous retrouvez sur la 6. Plein de blagues comme ça. Impossible d'accéder au bouton pour accéder à la touche de la TNT. Résultat pour regarder la une ou la six, je suis obligé de passer par le guide de Telerama. Pas simple... J'ai appelé Free. Selon eux, là aussi, c'est un bogue. J'ai tout réinitialisé. Sans succès....

Le jour où tout sera déboggué, ca sera pas mal. Mais va falloir patienter...


----------



## lafber (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir ma FreeBox HD 2 jours après mon MacBook  Quel double claque technologique ... Enfin c'est surtout le MacBook, plus que la FreeBox HD.

Aucun soucis pour l'instant avec la FreeBox HD. Je ne me suis pas encore occupé de la TNT ceci dit.

Question débit le switch entre v3 et HD est un gros plus. Sur la page de test de débit je passe :

(avec Télé on) 
v3  env. 3,5 mb/s     à     HD  env.  7 mb/s

(sans la télé)
v3   env. 6 mb/s      à      HD  env. 10,1 mb/s

Pas de différence de débit entre un Dell et le MacBook.


----------



## gratteur-fou (17 Juin 2006)

lafber a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> Question débit le switch entre v3 et HD est un gros plus. Sur la page de test de débit je passe :
> 
> (avec Télé on)
> ...


Bravo pour ton switch  
Pour ce qui est de la freebox ça me met du bôme au coeur :love:  je passe aussi de la version 3 à la HD, vivement la rentrée de septembre que je la reçoive :rateau:


----------



## Fanoo (17 Juin 2006)

Et quelqu'un peut me dire si cette Freebox gère le WDS parce que je voudrais bien l'intégrer à mon réseau de bornes AirPort Express...
merci pour l'info, si vous l'avez...


----------



## gratteur-fou (17 Juin 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Et quelqu'un peut me dire si cette Freebox gère le WDS parce que je voudrais bien l'intégrer à mon réseau de bornes AirPort Express...
> merci pour l'info, si vous l'avez...


Ben je crois que la freebox 3 gère ça...
Si j'ai bien compris le sens de WDS... J'utilise plusieurs ordi en wifi et ça marche


----------



## lafber (18 Juin 2006)

> Question débit le switch entre v3 et HD est un gros plus.


.
Je précise tout de même que la v3 est en wifi B et la HD en G. C'est la principale raison de mon changement de freebox.

Je rajouterai que l'image semble plus belle mais c'est peut-être général à toutes les freebox.

J'ai regardé pour la TNT ce matin et là horreur je viens de découvrir qu'en fait il faut brancher la freebox à une antenne TNT. Je pensais que c'était intégré à vrai dire ... oui c'est con mais j'avais pas percuté. Hors j'ai le cable, qui n'est pas une antenne TNT donc ça marche pas. Oui je sais si j'ai le cable j'ai la TNT déjà mais j'aurais préféré avoir tout au niveau de la freebox c'est quand même plus pratique que de jongler avec les télécommandes. Bon tant pis.


----------



## Fanoo (18 Juin 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois que la freebox 3 gère ça...
> Si j'ai bien compris le sens de WDS... J'utilise plusieurs ordi en wifi et ça marche



NON, hélas, la v3 ne gère pas le WDS.
ce qui oblige à avoir 2 réseaux WiFi si tu as une borne AirPort Express :
le reseau généré par la Freebox et le reseau utilisé par l'AirPort Express.

si la Freebox était capable de faire du WDS, on pourrait regrouper tout le monde sur le même réseau et utiliser la borne AirPort express en relais du reseau généré par la freebox.

voilà pourquoi je pose la question sur la FreeBox HD.


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2006)

t'es pas le seul  Pour l'image, y a un léger mieux je dirai par rapport à la version précédente. J'ai beaucoup moins de coupures que la version précédente


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2006)

j'ai très mal regardé, mais je ne crois pas que la freebox HD fasse WDS. Cela n'empêche pas pour autant de relier ta borne airport express au réseau freebox, mais elle ne fera pas  relais...


----------



## Fanoo (19 Juin 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai très mal regardé, mais je ne crois pas que la freebox HD fasse WDS. Cela n'empêche pas pour autant de relier ta borne airport express au réseau freebox, mais elle ne fera pas  relais...



Tu veux dire que je peux connecter mon Mac en WiFi en même temps (sans avoir a changer de reseau) sur la FreeBox pour l'internet ET sur la base Airport express pour la diffusion de musique (AirTunes) ?

ca m'interesse !


----------



## billboc (19 Juin 2006)

Non je ne crois pas...

Ta freebox peut utiliser 2 réseaux en même temps (au moins...)
mais pas ton Mac (l'un ou l'autre mais pas en même temps)


----------



## cl97 (19 Juin 2006)

Chez moi, ma borne Airport Express se connecte au réseau wifi de la freebox en dhcp comme simple périphérique. Dans l'admin Airport, il y a la fonction "Se connecter à un réseau existant". Je peux donc l'utiliser pour streamer de la musique sur ma chaine. Par contre, je ne peux pas me servir de ma borne Airport Express comme relais WIFI afin d'augmenter la portée et tout le reste, car la freebox hd ne semble pas pour le moment gérer le wds (mais je peux me tromper sur ce point, car j'ai pas trop trifouillé)


----------



## Fanoo (19 Juin 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, ma borne Airport Express se connecte au réseau wifi de la freebox en dhcp comme simple périphérique.



quel est l'interet si elle ne sert pas à relayer la connection Internet ?


----------



## fredintosh (19 Juin 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> quel est l'interet si elle ne sert pas à relayer la connection Internet ?


A diffuser de la musique via Airtunes, non ?


----------



## Fanoo (19 Juin 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> A diffuser de la musique via Airtunes, non ?



Mais la freeBox n'intervient pas dans la diffusion de musique par AirTunes ???
ca se passe seulement entre le mac et la borne AirPort Express.

moi, mon probleme, c'est que : pour mon mac-mini sous la télé, connecté en WiFi, je dois switcher entre "reseau Freebox" pour avoir Internet et "reseau Borne AIrport Express" pour diffuser la musique sur ma chaine. c'est pas tres pratique...

Lour info : la borne AirPort n'est pas reliée en Ethernet à la freeBox (car mon appartement ne s'y prête pas...)

vous voyez une solution ???


----------



## billboc (19 Juin 2006)

ce n'est pas possible tu ne puex te connecter à deux reseau en meme temps


----------



## Fanoo (19 Juin 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas possible tu ne puex te connecter à deux reseau en meme temps



je pense que LA solution c'est un routeur WiFi qui gère le WDS.

et si la Freebox HD le faisait, ce serait super, mais personne ne sait ???


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Juin 2006)

Je vois ce que tu dis maitenant... j'ai le même problème que toi.
Pour imprimer ou écouter de la musique via air itunes je suis obliger de switcher.
Je pense que la seule solution c'est de brancher le cable éthernet freebox sur l'airport, puis acheter une autre borne qui relie le tout, et y brancher ainsi air itunes et l'imprimante  
Mais bon je ne mi connais pas trop.

Il faut rappeler aussi qu'il y a 2 boitiers pour la freebox HD relié par mimo


----------



## billboc (19 Juin 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> et si la Freebox HD le faisait, ce serait super, mais personne ne sait ???




Non la Freebox ne gère pas le WDS d'après certains forums dédiés, sinff...


----------



## Fanoo (26 Juin 2006)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> Non la Freebox ne gère pas le WDS d'après certains forums dédiés, sinff...



alors il faut mettre une Borne AirPort Extreme derriere, mais laquelle ?
et ne risque-t-on pas de perdre la connexion avec le boitier TV distant de la FreeboxHD ? (je ne pense pas, mais bon..; si quelqu'un a essayé...)


----------



## billboc (26 Juin 2006)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> alors il faut mettre une Borne AirPort Extreme derriere, mais laquelle ?
> et ne risque-t-on pas de perdre la connexion avec le boitier TV distant de la FreeboxHD ? (je ne pense pas, mais bon..; si quelqu'un a essayé...)




oui ca marche avec n'importe quel borne qui gere le WDS (airport ou pas)


----------



## nikolo (6 Juillet 2006)

je voulais savoir un truc :

si le boitier tele est reli&#233; &#224; la tele et le boitier adsl au mac. Les 2 boitiers communiqent entre eux via le wifi integr&#233; &#224; la freebox HD. Exact?

il faut donc pour cela activer le wifi sur le site de free, choisir une clef wap etc pour cela ou une fois la laison debranch&#233; apres la 1ere initalisation les 2 boitiers communiques entre eux sans aucune intervention de notre part?

Et pour le multipost : avec une telle installation comment est la reception tele sur le mac? est ce que cela pixelise? m&#234;me si le boitier adsl est relie en ethernet sur le mac?

la borne airport peut elle dans ce cas se connecter au reseau existant pour transmettre l'adsl sur un portable?

merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## benjamin (11 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, je l'ai re&#231;ue samedi. Et une belle erreur 22 sur la Freebox HD, d&#232;s que je coupe le cordon pour la connecter en WiFi.
Le truc, c'est que je n'ai pas les &#233;tapes WiFi 1 &#224; 8. Lorsque j'initialise la Fbx HD, connect&#233;e  en Ethernet &#224; la Fbx ADSL, j'ai les &#233;tapes, puis elle red&#233;marre et se met sur la cha&#238;ne 0.


----------



## nikolo (11 Juillet 2006)

v&#233;rifie que tu as bien connect&#233; les antennes aux r&#233;cepteurs sinon active le wifi sur ton compte free.

J'a ipas eu &#224; la faire personnellement et cela fonctionne nickel mais qu'est ce qu'elles chauffent les betes.


----------



## gratteur-fou (11 Juillet 2006)

Il doit falloir relever légèrement la bête pour éviter la surchauffe.

Sinon je l'a reçoit le premier août


----------



## benjamin (11 Juillet 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> v&#233;rifie que tu as bien connect&#233; les antennes aux r&#233;cepteurs sinon active le wifi sur ton compte free.
> 
> J'a ipas eu &#224; la faire personnellement et cela fonctionne nickel mais qu'est ce qu'elles chauffent les betes.


Les antennes sont l&#224;, le WiFi est activ&#233; (ce n'est pas obligatoire).
J'ai plus ou moins tout fait (du genre reboot de la borne ADSL et HD).
En pratique, je branche la borne ADSL, relie les deux en Ethernet, connecte la HD. L&#224;, au mieux, il me passe les &#233;tapes de 1 &#224; 6, comme je le disais dans mon message, red&#233;marre, RocknRoll et P000. C'est tout.


----------



## gratteur-fou (11 Juillet 2006)

Pour les probl&#232;mes &#233;ventuels essayez cela:





merci &#224; l'ADUF


----------



## nikolo (12 Juillet 2006)

je l'ai recu samedi dernier.

Branchement de la freebox adsl en premier pour son initialisation. Des que l'horloge apparait je branche via la cable jaune le boitier tele.

initialisation et reception du firmware pour la tele.


etapes 1 &#224; 8 en cours affichage ensuite en p000.

j'eteinds le boitier tele je debranche le boitier tele et le connecte &#224; ma tele . j'allume le boitier arriv&#233; sur p000 (logique) je passe sur la 2eme chaines et hop j'ai la tele .

je config la tnt et hop j'ai la tnt. pas mal non?

pas  eu besoin d'activer le  wifi sur la console de mon compte pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## benjamin (12 Juillet 2006)

Y'en a qui ont de la chance.   
J'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel. Comme s'il n'y avait pas de r&#233;ception WiFi sur la Fbx HD.


----------



## nikolo (12 Juillet 2006)

j'espere aussi pour toi.


----------



## caporalhart (13 Juillet 2006)

bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si l'airport express conserve son utilité en étant reliée à la freebox hd par ethernet ?? Est-ce que le mac peut se connecter au modem adsl v5 en wifi comme à une borne airport ?
(l'airport ne servirait alors plus à rien et pourrait éventuellement brider le débit)
Merci


----------



## nikolo (13 Juillet 2006)

Il semblerait que oui puisque c un reseau wifi comme les autres. pour cela , il faut activer le module wifi depuis ton compte Free, rentrer une clefs wap .


Tu rentres cela sur le menu de connection a ureseau airport et zou tu navigues.


----------



## caporalhart (13 Juillet 2006)

ok merci. Je vais pouvoir retirer la borne airport, ca fera un périphérique en moins !!


----------



## gratteur-fou (13 Juillet 2006)

je ne me rappelle plus... est-ce que la carte wifi de ma freebox v3 est utile pour la freebox HD ?


----------



## MarcMame (14 Juillet 2006)

Non...


----------



## billboc (14 Juillet 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir un truc :
> 
> si le boitier tele est relié à la tele et le boitier adsl au mac. Les 2 boitiers communiqent entre eux via le wifi integré à la freebox HD. Exact?
> 
> ...



le WIFI mimo entre la frebox ADSL et la freebox HD ne demande aucune activation ca marche par defaut

le multipost fonctionne de la même maniere qu'avec la freebox v4 (mimo ou ethernet c'est pareil chez moi = nickel  )

++
Billboc


----------



## ntx (14 Juillet 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> je ne me rappelle plus... est-ce que la carte wifi de ma freebox v3 est utile pour la freebox HD ?


Le wifi est intégré d'origine dans la Freebox HD, plus besoin de carte additionnelle.


----------



## Gallagher (17 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous
juste 2 petites questions concernant free et sa freebox. Je me suis abonné le mois dernier et toutes les étapes sont maintenant validées depuis environ 8 jours.
Mes questions concernent en fait la reception de la freebox. En combien de temps vous est-elle parvenue? Et ou est-elle adressée? Si j'ai bien compris pour les nouveaux abonnés c'est par la poste et pour ceux qui changent de freebox c'est dans un relais c'est bien ça??? Parce que là je suis un peu perdu. Sur le site de free tout semble en ordre mais je n'ai rien pour tracer la freebox.


----------



## ntx (18 Juillet 2006)

Normalement par la Poste, en colissimo. Tu devrais recevoir un mail te signifiant le départ du colis. C'est en général quelques jours après la validation de l'étape d'envoi de la Freebox, mais peut être que pendant les vacances ça prendra un peu plus de temps.


----------



## Gallagher (18 Juillet 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Normalement par la Poste, en colissimo. Tu devrais recevoir un mail te signifiant le départ du colis. C'est en général quelques jours après la validation de l'étape d'envoi de la Freebox, mais peut être que pendant les vacances ça prendra un peu plus de temps.



Le problème c'est qu'elle est indiquée comme envoyée depuis plus d'une semaine et que je n'ai pas eu de mail pour la tracer...
Bon je vais prendre mon mal en patience. Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Gallagher (18 Juillet 2006)

Gallagher a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'elle est indiquée comme envoyée depuis plus d'une semaine et que je n'ai pas eu de mail pour la tracer...


Autant pour moi. Elle est indiquée "en cours d'envoi". Je suis tellement impatient que je ne sais plus lire!!! 
En tout cas pour les statistiques je me suis abonné le 25 juin. Ma connexion est indiquée comme active, ne manque que la freebox!


----------



## ntx (18 Juillet 2006)

Gallagher a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi. Elle est indiqu&#233;e "en cours d'envoi". Je suis tellement impatient que je ne sais plus lire!!!


 Chez Free, "en cours d'envoi" et "envoy&#233;" sont deux notions totalement diff&#233;rentes et passer d'un &#233;tat &#224; un autre peut prendre un certain nombre de jours ... un peu comme le temps que peut mettre le f&#251;t du canon &#224; refroidir  Rassure toi, &#231;a ne devrait plus &#234;tre trop long


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2006)

en fait la difference est simple
"en cours d'envoi" ca veut dire qu'administrativement  c'est en traitement

"envoy&#233;" , le traitement administratif est achev&#233; et le dossier est bascul&#233; aupr&#232;s du prestataire d'envoi physique ( le routeur) qui alors enclenche l'envoi physique


----------



## Gallagher (19 Juillet 2006)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses. Manifestement il suffisait que je pose la question, la freebox est maintenant bel et bien "envoy&#233;". &#199;a aura pris une dizaine de jours.


----------



## nikolo (19 Juillet 2006)

prevoit de quoi la refroidir car elle chauffe enormement m&#234;me eteinte. Je l'ai sureleve&#233; afin que l'ai r circule mieux en dessous.


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2006)

Demande d'abonnement envoy&#233; le 26 juin, apr&#232;s moult insultes avec Free qui ne sait toujours pas g&#233;rer administrativement les d&#233;m&#233;nagements.
Freebox HD re&#231;ue aujourd'hui. Mais pas identifi&#233;e sur le DSLAM... Je vais patienter un peu.


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Demande d'abonnement envoyé le 26 juin, après moult insultes avec Free qui ne sait toujours pas gérer administrativement les déménagements.
> Freebox HD reçue aujourd'hui. Mais pas identifiée sur le DSLAM... Je vais patienter un peu.



Tu peux te renseigner làhttp://www.aduf.org/portal.php?sid=2eb56f867225c17c453dacf30aa49927

Apparemment les déménagements sont résolues!


----------



## gratteur-fou (4 Août 2006)

Je l'ai reçu ya 2 ou 3 jours !
Rien à redire pour l'instant... une installation facile et une utilisation performante


----------



## nikolo (4 Août 2006)

normale car depuis les 1ere livraisons il ya 2 eu 2 patch correcteurs dont 1 pou r les telecommandes non fonctionnelles. Mais c vrai que cela fonctionne pas mal.

j'aime pas trop le nouvel habillage bleu car je le trouve pas tres lisible.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Août 2006)

Je viens de m'inscrire chez free, en degroupage sur num&#233;ro inactif.
A votre avis, pour recevoir la freebox, &#231;a va prendre combien de temps (c'est un nouvel abonnement, pas un changement V4->V5)?


----------



## nikolo (4 Août 2006)

pas trop longtemps car l&#224; c'est la poste qui te la livre et non un point kiala.


----------



## fredintosh (4 Août 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'inscrire chez free, en degroupage sur num&#233;ro inactif.
> A votre avis, pour recevoir la freebox, &#231;a va prendre combien de temps (c'est un nouvel abonnement, pas un changement V4->V5)?


Inscription le 25 juillet pour ma ligne au bureau, freebox re&#231;ue ce matin le 4 ao&#251;t (1er passage du facteur le 3 ao&#251;t).

Pour l'internet, &#231;a marche nickel (je n'ai pas pu tester le boitier TV faute de t&#233;l&#233;viseur).
L&#224;, je vais me balader avec le MacBook pour tester la port&#233;e du wi-fi...

Edit : La puissance du wi-fi est tout &#224; fait correcte, au moins &#233;quivalente aux bornes airport.
En &#233;tant &#224; une trentaine de m&#232;tres de la freebox, dans une pi&#232;ce situ&#233;e dans une autre partie de l'immeuble, j'ai encore 2 &#224; 3 barres sur l'ic&#244;ne Airport. On sent par contre qu'internet est un peu ralenti, et la TV via VLC freeze un peu-beaucoup dans ces conditions d'&#233;loignement.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Août 2006)

tant mieux, je pars en vacances et je serais de retour vers le 20 Aout, &#231;a devrait donc etre bon 

La poste garde bien les colis 15 jours, non?


----------



## Lamar (5 Août 2006)

oui, c'est ça.


----------



## gratteur-fou (9 Août 2006)

Salut,

Pour en revenir au wifi, j'ai quelques soucis...
La porté n'est pas assez importante, malgré mon faible éloignement de la freebox (10 mètre grand maximum). Savez-vous s'il y a des précautions à prendre, afin que la freebox soit dans des conditions idéal pour émettre ?

Merci.


----------



## nikolo (10 Août 2006)

oui l'eloigner de toutes sources d'emissions types micro ondes, telephone sans fil (il vaut mieux avoir un tel avec un long fil), des enceintes mal proteg&#233;es, quelques transmetteur sans fil pour avoir la tele sur une 2eme tele.

Bref tout ce qui peut emettre des ondes.

eviter aussi d'enfermer lafreebox dans une armoire tele car cela reduit la diffusiond es ondes.


----------



## olbiswing (12 Août 2006)

La freebox hd c'est le top


----------



## urgo94 (18 Août 2006)

olbiswing a dit:
			
		

> La freebox hd c'est le top




Je trouve aussi

Il m'a quand meme fallu 55 jours d'attente pour en profiter,mais cela valait le coup!

Bye


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

J'ai pas encore branch&#233; le module tv, mais rien que le nouveau modem, il me plait.
Sauf qu'il fait pas WDS, et que c'est m&#234;me quasi incompatible avec ma borne extr&#234;me, le MIMO. Heureusement que la fonction wifi est bien, et que j'ai pu mettre mon airport express dans le r&#233;seau...
A ce propos, y'a pas un fil sp&#233;cial FreeBox HD et airport ? Il me semblait, mais je ne le trouve point...


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Août 2006)

On en a parlé brievement dans ce fil


----------



## Helmer (2 Novembre 2006)

je relance le fil.
Je vais commander la freebox (bientôt), pour la télé pas de problème en MIMO.
Ensuite pour le net, sur mon PC portable, no souci avec une carte wi-fi, mais sur mon Mac, qui est à l'autre bout de la maison sans prise tél, que me conseillez-vous pour la connexion ?
Carte ou dongle wi-fi comme celui-ci  ?
Mon Mac est un G4 Bi-Pro 500 Mhz (boosté à 2 x 1,4 Ghz) et je n'ai pas d'Airport.
Merci merci


----------



## rezba (2 Novembre 2006)

Ta machine, c'est un powermac G4 Gigabit Ethernet bipro 500, c'est &#231;a ?
Il a un port airport int&#233;gr&#233;, mais uniquement compatible avec une carte 802.11.b.
&#199;a vaut le coup de passer &#224; la vitesse sup&#233;rieure, mais je te d&#233;conseille un dongle USB.
Sur ta machine, sauf si tu as install&#233; une carte PCI pour avoir de l'USB 2.0, tu vas avoir des ports USB 1.0. Donc un d&#233;bit de 11mbps partag&#233; avec tous les autres p&#233;riph&#233;riques USB. Donc tu ne seras jamais en "Airport Extr&#234;me", en 802.11.g (54 mbps th&#233;oriques).
Et comme tu n'as que 2 ports USB en standard, tu vas partager la "bande passante" de ton USB avec ton clavier, ta souris, etc...
A la limite, mieux vaudrait alors te tourner vers une carte 802.11.b compatible airport. Pour 50 &#8364;, tu aurais une solution int&#233;gr&#233;e, si on trouve encore de ces trucs l&#224;, ce qui n'est pas s&#251;r (demande dans le forum "portables").

Quand on a voulu virer les cables sur nos G4 de boulot, on s'est tourn&#233; vers une solution plus ch&#232;re, mais autrement plus fiable et performante : une carte PCI 802.11.g, des sonnet Aria extr&#234;me. Qu'on a pay&#233; 103,27 &#8364; pi&#232;ce, port compris.




Dites, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir, mais depuis la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour du firmware de le freebox, mon module HD fait rien qu'&#224; me faire ch.... Il se bloque &#224; l'&#233;tape r&#233;seau. Faire des hard reboot des deux modules ne change rien, il faut que je refasse la config en cablant les deux modules en ethernet. Apr&#232;s &#231;a remarche, une journ&#233;e ou deux....


----------



## Helmer (2 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ta machine, c'est un powermac G4 Gigabit Ethernet bipro 500, c'est ça ?


C'est exactement ça.



rezba a dit:


> Ta machine, c'est un powermac G4 Gigabit Ethernet bipro 500, c'est ça ?
> Il a un port airport intégré, mais uniquement compatible avec une carte 802.11.b.
> Ça vaut le coup de passer à la vitesse supérieure, mais je te déconseille un dongle USB.
> Sur ta machine, sauf si tu as installé une carte PCI pour avoir de l'USB 2.0, tu vas avoir des ports USB 1.0.


J'ai une carte PCI USB 2.0 installée, ça devrait le faire.
La solution de la carte Aria extreme PCI est sympa mais c'est vraiment pas donné.


----------



## rezba (2 Novembre 2006)

Helmer a dit:


> C'est exactement ça.
> 
> 
> J'ai une carte PCI USB 2.0 installée, ça devrait le faire.
> La solution de la carte Aria extreme PCI est sympa mais c'est vraiment pas donné.



Si tu réserves un port de cette carte à ton dongle, tu devrais avoir un débit correct, en fonction de ce que Free te pouvoieras.


----------



## Niiico2 (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais savoir, est-ce qu'il est possible de diffuser via la freebox une video sur sa tv à partir de son mac ?


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2006)

oui via le freeplayer regarde sur le site de free comment faire.


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Niiico2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais savoir, est-ce qu'il est possible de diffuser via la freebox une video sur sa tv à partir de son mac ?



Avec un modèle antérieur à la V5, tu veux dire ? Sur la V5, tu actives le disque dur interne du boitier HD, un coup de ftp, et zou... (enfin, si tu veux balancer de la vostf, avant, tu t'assures que le fichier de soust-titres est incrusté, et si ce n'est pas le cas, tu te fais pote avec Handbrake...  )


C'est quand qu'ils activent les deux ports USB 2.0.? Mes 40 Go rétrécissent à vue d'il.


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2006)

pas besoin d'avoir les sous titres d'incustr&#233;s &#224; la video. tu les places avec ta video dans le DD de la Freebox et tu actives les sou titres de la freebox (menu option) et hop un VO sous titr&#233;s.


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> pas besoin d'avoir les ous titres d'incustré à la video. tu les places avec ta video dans le DD de la Freebox et tu actives les sou titres de la freebox (menu option) et hop un VO sous titrés.



T'es en 0% d'erreur, avec cette méthode ? Moi, la seule fois où j'ai essayé, c'était la cata. Faut que je ré-essaye.


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2006)

marche &#224; tous les coups chez moi. Mes sous titres sont en .srt.


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Tu les mets dans le m&#234;me dossier que le film, et &#231;a les prend automatiquement ? Je te crois. J'essaye d&#232;s que je peux ! :love:



Note : penser &#224; convertir mes .sub, peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## nikolo (6 Novembre 2006)

oui je les mets dans le meme emplacement cad le dossier video.

Mon film et mes sous titres ont le meme nom: exemple monfilm.avi  et monfilm.srt

et hop cela fonctionne


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Merci nikolo.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de voir vos post, il faut que j'essaye &#231;a, merci tous les 2, je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait mettre des films sur le DD de la freebox


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Sans dec ? 
Le disque est partag&#233; par d&#233;faut en deux dossiers : enregistrement et vid&#233;os.
Tu y accedes par un ftp local, de m&#233;moire, l'adresse en hd.freebox.fr, mais v&#233;rifie sur le site.
Du bonheur...


Et le magn&#233;toscope, tu t'en sers ? Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas :

Tu prends ta t&#233;l&#233;commande, tu vas dans le guide des programmes (info). Tu choisis un programme, et tu devrais voir un onglet "enregister", en haut &#224; droite. Cliques.
Si ton disque n'est pas activ&#233;, tu l'activeras par l&#224;. En ensuite, tu n'as qu'&#224; appuyer sur le bouton pour que le programme s'enregistre en mpeg2 sur ton disque. Du bonheur, ce magn&#233;toscope !


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

Pour l'instant, j'ai juste activ&#233; le DD et test&#233; le time-shifting (je ne me rappelle plus le terme de l'academie fran&#231;aise :rateau: ).

Je manque un peu de temps en ce moment pour tester tout &#231;a, mais c'est bon &#224; savoir...
Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

une petite reponse svp :

est que cette hd peut recevoir des pc  wi-fi et mac sans wi-fi ?

j'ai 4 ordi a la maison et orange (ex wanadoo )  comme connexion a 8 mega avec un simple modem eternet  fourni a l'epoque par wanadoo + routeur netgear  : 
je voulais passer au forfait avec telephone inclu (je paie plus d 'abonement que de comunications) et le technicien orange  m'a dis que pour cela il me faut 2 livebox vu que on ne peux connecter que 3 ordis (et puis quoi encore  ?????????  ) et que de toute fa&#231;on pour free on  y peut brancher que un ordi 

vrai, faux ?

merci


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

Chez moi, j'ai un PC en Wifi et mon mac en filaire, il reste 4 port ethernet de libre sur la Freebox, je pense que l'on peut d'origine mettre 5 ordinateurs en filaire sur la freebox et je-ne-sais-pas-combien en Wifi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

merci :love:  

donc......les pcs des hommes seront en wi-fi vu que cela est "necessaire" pour la nouvelle nintendo qui va sortir dans les prochains jours (vrai ou faux m'en fiche, je ne joue pas ) mais moi avec mon g3 rubis et mon g4 je reste en filaire, je ne vois vraiment pas la necessité du wi-fi pour moi vu que le "bazar connectique" est juste a coté de moi ......

si ce que j'ai lu est vrai je serai enfin enchanté et ravie que mon g3 qui sommeille a coté du g4 puisse a nouveau etre fonctionnel pour moi et pas seulement pour  fiston quand il  besoin d'etre guidé sur le net : que je puisse voir la telé dessus avec simplement VLC pendant que je surfe par ici sur le g4


ce soir je fais ma demande   

encore une t'tite  question : l'attente a la  livraison est longue ?  
est que je peux quand meme telephoner avec un simple telephone quand  free coupera  la ligne france telecom et ouvrira la ligne en free en attendant la livraison de la dh ?

merci


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

L'attente peut etre longue : environ 3 semaines dans mon cas...

Pour le trelephone, une fois que tu n'as plus la tonalit&#233; (le bip) sur la ligne FT, tu ne peux plus telephoner tant que tu n'as pas re&#231;u la Freebox car le telephone vient se brancher sur celle-ci 

Bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2006)

Demandes &#224; Mado, elle vient de le faire.
De m&#233;moire, elle a envoy&#233; sa r&#233;siliation &#224; son FAI, mais gard&#233; FT pour la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phone. Et fait sa demande &#224; Free de d&#233;groupage partiel. Lorsque la ligne a &#233;t&#233; construite, l'ancien FAI a &#233;t&#233; automatiquement inactif, et la connexion free activ&#233;e. Elle a recu le m&#234;me jour l'avis de pr&#233;sentation de la bobox. Elle a donc eu un soir sans connexion autre que filaire (rtc), puisque son vieux modem ethernet ne supportait pas le protocole de free.
Le lendemain elle avait la freebox et tout marchait. Ensuite, seulement ensuite, elle a bascul&#233; en offre de d&#233;groupage total. Seule solution pour &#234;tre certain de ne pas &#234;tre plant&#233; &#224; un moment, dixit le tech de free lui-m&#234;me. 

Apr&#232;s, tu peux toujours avoir un d&#233;lai un peu long. Perso, je prenais un d&#233;groupage sur NDI (un appartement pr&#233;c&#233;demment &#233;quip&#233; d'une ligne FT, mais sans attribution depuis longtemps), et la freebox a mis quelques temps &#224; &#234;tre reconnue par le DSLAM (3 &#224; 4 jours, we compris). Mais bon, l'outil est tellement fabuleux, que je leur pardonne.


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> encore une t'tite  question : l'attente a la  livraison est longue ?
> est que je peux quand meme telephoner avec un simple telephone quand free coupera la ligne france telecom et ouvrira la ligne en free en attendant la livraison de la dh ?
> 
> merci



12 jours d'attente pour moi. Entre l'inscription et la réception de la free box.
En dégroupage partiel pour l'instant, sur l'avis de conseillers éclairés. Mais prend tout de suite la formule globale par contre 

Effectivement l'activation de ma ligne par free a écrasé automatiquement celle de mon autre FAI. Et heureusement, la free box est arrivée le lendemain. Ceci étant je ne sais pas si c'est toujours aussi bien calculé. C'est aussi pour ça que j'avais envie de garder france telecom un petit moment. Pour assurer la transition. Pas encore résilié l'abonnement FT. E j'ai une complainte de possesseurs d'abonnements SFR, ceux qui ne facturent pas d'appels le soir et le we, sous réserve d'appeler un fixe ou un autre numéro SFR... Ils l'ont mauvaise les 08 a priori.

Mais aujourd'hui tout fonctionne nickel. Ma télé a rajeuni de 10 ans. Je découvre petit à petit les ressources de ces boites pas très design par contre  et je suis loin d'en avoir fait le tour encore.

Voilà princess :love:

(Et si t'es toujours par là, moi aussi. Je t'appelle ?  )


----------



## platax75 (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis pas mal tenté par le nouvel imac 24 pouce que j'envisage d'acheter à la place d'une bannale tv, vu que le produit offre un tout en un assez sympathique. 

Mon pb c'est que je ne vois pas comment connecter la free box HD au iMac pour pouvoir regarder la TV simplement (c'est à dire sans passer le multicanal) et de bénéficier des nouveaux services de la Freebox HD (enregistrement, HD...). 

L'idée serait de pouvoir se servir de l'iMac comme d'un banal écran de TV et de zapper via la télécommande la Freebox HD. 

Il faut que j'ajoute que l'iMac n'a pas de port HDMI mais seulement de l'usb ou du fire wire, alors que le flux TV de la Freebox HD arrive pour HDMI, S-Video ou Video composite.

Je dois vous avouer que là je suis un peu largué. Donc si l'un d'entre vous à une idée pour me permettre de jouer la "convergence" TV, il est vraiement le bienvenu! 

Merciiii

Platax75


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
Bienvenue sur MacG 

Si tu veux regarder la t&#233;l&#233; sur l'iMac, il te faut une entr&#233;e vid&#233;o que tu peux te procurer par un bo&#238;tier d'acquisition vid&#233;o


----------



## fpoil (8 Novembre 2006)

ca y est : free a activ&#233; l'un des ports usb sur la freebox rendant un disque externe accessible en ftp...

vraiment une bonne nouvelle


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2006)

cool...
En revanche, je viens de lire la news, et visiblement faut que le disque soit format&#233; en Fat32....


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2006)

Plus d'infos ici : 
http://www.freeplayer.org/portal.php?article=7183

Sinon, le fait que ce soit en FAT 32 n'est pas genant dans la mesure ou c'est un disque d&#233;di&#233; qui est connect&#233; dessus.
Vu le prix des disques dur actuellement, c'est facile et peu cher d'augmenter significativement  la taille disponible pour les enregistrments


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2006)

Vu sur le forum Freenews : 


Subject: [ANNONCE] Firmware Freebox HD 1.2.0
From: Clement Vasseur <clement.vasseur@gmail.com>
Newsgroups: proxad.free.annonces,proxad.free.adsl.tv
Followup-To: proxad.free.adsl.tv

Bonsoir,

Une mise &#224; jour du logiciel est disponible pour les Freebox HD.  Il
s'agit de la version 1.2.0. Pour effectuer la mise &#224; jour, rebootez
votre Freebox HD.

Cette version permet d'utiliser un disque dur externe comme support
pour le magn&#233;toscope num&#233;rique :

* Vous pouvez brancher un p&#233;riph&#233;rique USB "mass storage" sur le
   premier port USB de la Freebox HD (celui du haut).

* Celui-ci doit &#234;tre pr&#233;alablement format&#233; en FAT32, vous pouvez
   faire plusieurs partitions. Les syst&#232;mes de fichiers Mac OS
   &#233;tendu (HFS+) et XFS sont &#233;galement support&#233;s.
   Sur une partition FAT32, les fichiers font 4 Go maximum.

* Pour les cha&#238;nes qui l'autorisent, vous pouvez choisir un disque
   externe comme destination des enregistrements. Si le disque n'est
   pas branch&#233; au moment o&#249; l'enregistrement commence, il sera
   enregistr&#233; quand m&#234;me sur le disque dur interne.

* Le contenu des partitions est accessible via le navigateur sur
   la TV, ainsi que via l'acc&#232;s FTP.

* Il est conseill&#233; de d&#233;sactiver le disque &#224; partir de l'univers
   de configuration avant de le d&#233;brancher, afin d'&#233;liminer les
   risques de corruption du syst&#232;me de fichiers.

Une cat&#233;gorie "USB" est pr&#233;sente dans le bugtracker de freeplayer.org
pour r&#233;pertorier les bugs et suggestions concernant l'utilisation de
p&#233;riph&#233;riques externes sur la Freebox HD : http://bugs.freeplayer.org

-- 
Clement Vasseur


On peut donc brancher un disque format&#233; HFS+ directement sur la freebox 

Si j'ai le temps, j'essaye &#231;a ce soir, et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## nikolo (9 Novembre 2006)

une clef usb avec un film dessus fonctionne nickel.


----------



## platax75 (10 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Bienvenue sur MacG
> 
> Si tu veux regarder la télé sur l'iMac, il te faut une entrée vidéo que tu peux te procurer par un boîtier d'acquisition vidéo


 

Salut Magi,

Merci pour ta réponse et ton accueil dans cette petite communauté! 

Devant les obstacles techniques, j'ai préféré opter pour un tv. Sony fait un PC qui fait à la fois TV avec Tuner et toutes la connectique qu'il faut et Ordinateur... mais le look est pas terrible à mon sens. Donc l'IMac ca sera pour une prochaine fois, qd la "convergence" chez Mac aura un peu progressée!

A plus,
Platax

PS. Pour info. free m'indique que la tv marche pas en passant par un logiciel d'acquisition. Comme canal+, et les autres chaines payantes ne sont pas prête d'être distribué en multicanal, on est un peu dans une impasse pour le moment


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a fonctionne bien avec un boitier d'acquisition, j'ai test&#233; chez moi 
Et pour les chaines payantes &#233;galement, vu que le flux passe par la p&#233;ritel, que le signal arrive dans un boitier ou une t&#233;l&#233;, la freebox ne fait pas de diff&#233;rence 

Entre un Sony au design "bof" avec tuner int&#233;gr&#233; et un iMac avec un boitier type elgato eyetv250, personnellement, je n'h&#233;site pas longtemps...

Enfin, si tu veux des conseils sur les mac, va plut&#244;t voir dans le forum "switch et conseil d'achats


----------



## blep (10 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> oui je les mets dans le meme emplacement cad le dossier video.
> 
> Mon film et mes sous titres ont le meme nom: exemple monfilm.avi  et monfilm.srt
> 
> et hop cela fonctionne



Salut, moi quand j'appuie sur options pendant la lecture, aucun menu ne s'affiche à l'écran => pas de sous titres!


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour
Bienvenue sur MacG 

Tu fais bien un appui long sur le bouton?
Le nom du sous titre est bien exactement le m&#234;me?


Sinon, ma cl&#233; USB est bien reconnue sur la freebox HD :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas la TV, je reçois déjà bcp de chaines via ma Freebox V4 mais, le boîtier ne me sert pas. Or, je pense qu'il est possible de brancher mon boîtier HD (vu toutes les connectiques dont il est équipé) directement sur mon iBook. Ca me permettrait d'utiliser la télécommande de Free, ce serait bien plus pratique. 

Votre avis?

Merci d'avance. Stéphanie


----------



## blep (11 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Bienvenue sur MacG
> 
> Tu fais bien un appui long sur le bouton?
> ...


en fait il y a 2 bugs dans la fbhd:
1/ quand tu lances un film &#224; partir du menu de cfg, tu n'as pas acc&#232;s au menu options
2/ options est le bouton jaune et pas le bouton appel&#233; "options"


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Novembre 2006)

blep a dit:


> en fait il y a 2 bugs dans la fbhd:
> 1/ quand tu lances un film à partir du menu de cfg, tu n'as pas accès au menu options
> 2/ options est le bouton jaune et pas le bouton appelé "options"



1/ Si bien sur, j'ai testé chez moi et ça fonctionne 
2/ Chez moi, le menu option apparais avec un appui long sur le bouton option


----------



## rezba (12 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'ai pas la TV, je reçois déjà bcp de chaines via ma Freebox V4 mais, le boîtier ne me sert pas. Or, je pense qu'il est possible de brancher mon boîtier HD (vu toutes les connectiques dont il est équipé) directement sur mon iBook. Ca me permettrait d'utiliser la télécommande de Free, ce serait bien plus pratique.
> 
> Votre avis?
> 
> Merci d'avance. Stéphanie



J'en pense qu'il te faudrait pour ça avoir un boitier d'acquisition. Parce qu'il n'y a rien, à mon sens, qui te permette de connecter directement le boitier HD à ton iBook pour transformer ton portable en télé.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

me revoil&#224; parce que bon.......j'ai encore rien fait :rose: 
entre l'attente de la box et la perte de mes adresses mail cela me decourage pas mal :rose: 

j'ai vu un conseiller orange qui m'a dit que pour mettre plus de 3 ordi il faut la box pro (6 euros/mois de location)  ,mon  routeur actuel ne pouvant pas se brancher dessus vu que la box elle a deja un routeur 
j'ai appel&#233; un copain technicien qui travaille a la maison france telecom  depuis 30 ans , il m'a dit que , entre autre ,que serait possible via un clef usb brancher plus d'ordi mais cela reste  a verifier et que on peut brancher 1 SEUL POSTE de tel&#232;  vu que la connexion tel&#233; prend deja 4,5 mega 

decidement je ne vois pas pourquoi payer bien plus pour avoir bien moins   

je reviens donc a la charge avec free  

est que avec free est t'il possible de brancher plusieur tel&#233;  ?
est que c'est obligatoire d'avoir un boitier video pour voir la tel&#233; sur mon G3 ?
j'ai vu sur le site free que il faut posseder VLC et pas de mention de boitier 


enfin, quand  je fais ma demande a free en combient temp me coupe mon telephone et internet  ? immediatement ? plusieurs jours?

vu que free ecrase la ligne orange et france telecom je suis oblig&#233; de resilier mes abonnements ?


merci


----------



## fpoil (14 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> est que avec free est t'il possible de brancher plusieur tel&#233;  ?



malheureusement non, d'une part parce que Free, pour l'instant, ne loue ou ne vends pas des boitiers HD seuls, d'autre part, vu les d&#233;bits n&#233;cessaires je ne suis pas sur que la bande passante soit suffisante (en attendant la fibre optique qui elle assurera les d&#233;bits haut la main)

de toute fa&#231;on je ne connais pas un seul fai ou cela est possible, chez les cablop&#233;rateurs genre noos c'est possible mais &#224; un prix prohibitif pour le deuxi&#232;me terminal (en gros presque le prix de 2 abonnements)



Princess Tatav a dit:


> est que c'est obligatoire d'avoir un boitier video pour voir la tel&#233; sur mon G3 ?



non, il y a un soft que tu peux r&#233;cup&#233;rer sur le site de free qui s'appelle le multiposte

appli qui utilise VLC

mais bon sur un G3 cela risque d'&#234;tre chaud la lecture d'un flux avec VLC

il y a un site bien fait sur le mac et free : free&mac



Princess Tatav a dit:


> enfin, quand  je fais ma demande a free en combient temp me coupe mon telephone et internet  ? immediatement ? plusieurs jours?
> 
> vu que free ecrase la ligne orange et france telecom je suis oblig&#233; de resilier mes abonnements ?
> 
> merci



pas obligatoirement :

d&#233;groupage partiel : tu gardes ton abonnements FT et ta ligne
d&#233;groupage total : l&#224; en effet plus de ligne FT

au choix

apr&#232;s le temps d'activation de free, c'est un peu la loterie


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> malheureusement non, d'une part parce que Free, pour l'instant, ne loue ou ne vends pas des boitiers HD seuls, d'autre part, vu les débits nécessaires je ne suis pas sur que la bande passante soit suffisante (en attendant la fibre optique qui elle assurera les débits haut la main)


Si Free ne met pas à disposition des boitiers télé, il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'on pouvait faire marcher deux boitiers TV sur une même FB HD.
Quand au débit, ma malheureuse ligne 8MB me permet de regarder une chaine sur la FB et une sur le Mac (il faut compter environ 3,5MB par chaine, hors HD), donc en ADSL 20MB, on doit pouvoir en regarder quelques unes en mêmes temps. :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2006)

d&#232;s lors que les boitiers peuvent se connecter en wifi mimo, on peut en effet imaginer connecter plusieurs boitiers mais pas de disponiblilit&#233; et en cas de dispo &#224; quel prix ?


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2006)

Il ne te reste plus qu'à aller piquer celui de ton voisin !


----------



## fleq (18 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> une clef usb avec un film dessus fonctionne nickel.



bonjour,

2 petites questions :
- avec quel format du fichier cela fonctionne t il?
- est ce que ça peut le faire avec un ipod?

merci!
ps : je vais commander un fbx hd d'ici fin d'année et vais récupérer un zipod très bientôt!


----------



## kaiser29 (19 Novembre 2006)

j'ai une Western Digital 250Go, USB2, formaté en FAT32, reconnu par mon ibook et mon pc HP... mais pas par le freebox HD  
pourtant, j'ai un autre petit disque dur portable qui lui est reconnu. 

comment arriver a le faire reconnaitre, des idees?

merci d'avance


----------



## nikolo (22 Novembre 2006)

kaiser29 a dit:


> j'ai une Western Digital 250Go, USB2, formaté en FAT32, reconnu par mon ibook et mon pc HP... mais pas par le freebox HD
> pourtant, j'ai un autre petit disque dur portable qui lui est reconnu.
> 
> comment arriver a le faire reconnaitre, des idees?
> ...


 
il est bien branché sur le 1er port usb de la Freebox  (celui du haut : le seul activé)?


----------



## kaiser29 (22 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> il est bien branché sur le 1er port usb de la Freebox  (celui du haut : le seul activé)?



vivi, j'ai meme essaye les 2 ports au cas ou... de plus, comme je le disais, j'ai un autre petit DD qui lui est bien reconnu 
quand j'aurai le temps, j'essaierai de faire des partitions plus petites et avec des formatage differents (FAT32 et OS X Etendu). on peut bien faire marche si on fait des partitions???


----------



## kaiser29 (23 Novembre 2006)

kaiser29 a dit:


> vivi, j'ai meme essaye les 2 ports au cas ou... de plus, comme je le disais, j'ai un autre petit DD qui lui est bien reconnu
> quand j'aurai le temps, j'essaierai de faire des partitions plus petites et avec des formatage differents (FAT32 et OS X Etendu). on peut bien faire marche si on fait des partitions???



bon ben j'ai essaye:
- 2 partutions (100G en FAT32, 130G en OS etendu)
- 5 partitions (40G et 60G en FAT32, 40G *2 et 50G en OS etendu)

et toujours rien de reconnu, je crois que c'est cuit


----------



## nikolo (24 Novembre 2006)

kaiser29 a dit:


> bon ben j'ai essaye:
> - 2 partutions (100G en FAT32, 130G en OS etendu)
> - 5 partitions (40G et 60G en FAT32, 40G *2 et 50G en OS etendu)
> 
> et toujours rien de reconnu, je crois que c'est cuit


 

tu es allé sur la console usb sur ta freebox HD? c'est dans le menu a la suite de celui pour le DD et le ftp


----------



## kaiser29 (24 Novembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> tu es allé sur la console usb sur ta freebox HD? c'est dans le menu a la suite de celui pour le DD et le ftp



oui oui, console usb sur fbx HD, dernier dossier du menu, j'ai attendu plusieurs minutes en faisant des raffraichissements de tps en tps mais le DD n'a jamais ete detecte.

je ne vois plus que deux solutions:
- trouver d'autres drivers chez WD
- attendre une hypothetique mise a jour par free pour palier a ce pb de detection de DD (je ne suis pas un cas isole, sur freenews, c'est un peu moi ça marche/moi ça marche pas...)

merci quand meme pour les pistes


----------



## saturnin (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous.
J'ai actuellement un problème pour la lecture de sous titres avec la freebox HD.
A certains moments les sous titres ne s'affichent pas pendant la lecture.
Si quelqu'un pourvait m'aider!


----------



## marcmacorlan (21 Janvier 2007)

kaiser29 a dit:


> oui oui, console usb sur fbx HD, dernier dossier du menu, j'ai attendu plusieurs minutes en faisant des raffraichissements de tps en tps mais le DD n'a jamais ete detecte.
> 
> je ne vois plus que deux solutions:
> - trouver d'autres drivers chez WD
> ...


J'ai la freebox HD 5; J'en suis satisfait et j'enregistre assez facilement des films et &#233;missions TV, le probl&#232;me est que 40 GO n'est pas suffisant si on veut garder les films sur le disque dur.
je transferme &#224; distance sur mon mac qui dans mon bureau et sur un DD firewire mais ce n'est pas totalement satisfaisant ,car j'aimerais avoir tout pr&#232;s de mon t&#233;l&#233;viseur. 
Je suis en passe de m'achater un DD usb suppl&#233;mentaire de 400 ou 750 GO mais le revendeur me dit qu'il faut conna&#238;tre les indications pour le formatage.
Etes tu au courant et peut on me dire comment ca marche


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour 

bienvenue sur MacG

Pour le disque dur connect&#233; sur le FB, il faut qu'il soit format&#233; en FAT32 (format MS-DOS), HFS+ (format Mac OS) ou XFS.
Le mieux &#233;tant de le formater en HFS+, qui ne limite pas en taille de fichier ou de partition, comme le FAT32 

Le formatage de ce disque peut se faire en le branchant sur le mac et en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque


----------



## marcmacorlan (22 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour la réponse,
J'ai un Macbook Pro
Quelle taille de DD USB  est recommandée (400 - 750 Go) ? et  DD autoalimenté ou non?  quelle(s) marque(s) éventuelle(s)?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Janvier 2007)

S'il reste tout le temps pres de la FB, je te conseillerais un disque dur 3,5" avec alim externe : plus grande capacit&#233;, plus rapide, moins cher qu'un disque auto-aliment&#233; 2,5" 

Apres, pour la marque et la taille, je ne sais pas trop.
La taille : ce ne sera jamais assez grand 
La marque : j'en sais rien, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## nikolo (23 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un wester digital Passport II de 120 go en usb 2 auto aliment&#233; et cela marche nickel avec la Freebox et le mac.


----------



## billboc (23 Janvier 2007)

perso j'ai testé 2 alusilm (macway) en autoalimenté via USB et le volume ne monte pas...


----------



## jgar (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens d'avoir un disque dur USB 3"5 de marque Memup qui fonctionne parfaitement sous Mac et PC. Je l'ai formaté en Fat32 pour pouvoir le partager avec mon entourage qui utilisent des PC. J'ai donc transféré un certains nombre de films dessus à partir de mon Mac, et je peux les relire sans problème.
Lorsqu'il est branché sur la Freebox, j'ai 2 problmes :
- j'y accède à partir du Finder (malheureusement uniquement en lecture) et à partir de CyberDuck pour le transfert FTP. Est-il possible de l'utiliser comme un disque monté sur le Mac ?
- mon autre problème est plus embêtant : les noms des films comportant des accents, ils ne sont pas reconnus sous mac, donc, dans le cas des noms de dossiers, impossible de parcourir le disque, et sinon, impossible de lire ou télécharger un fichier.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté à cette situation ?
Je soupçonne, une mauvaise utilisation du format d'encodage des noms de fichiers, mais à quel niveau ? Soft Mac ou Freebox ? étant donné que le disque était conecté directement au Mac par l'USB et que le problème ne se posait pas, je ne sait pas de quel coté chercher...

Merci d'avance de votre aide (je précise que j'ai effectué une recherche sur le forum ainsi que sur les sites de Free, donc à moins d'avoir mal cherché...)

@+,
JG.


----------



## nikolo (24 Janvier 2007)

tu n'aurais pas du le formater en fat 32 car le  dd actuellement sont reconnus tel quel &#224; la fois sur mac et sur PC.

le ftp du finder n'est qu'une option en lecture seule donc peut interressante en soit m&#234;me . Dommage qu'apple ne fasse pas un vrai ftp depuis le finder (lecture/ecriture)

Essaye de le reformater en hfs+ pour voir si ton probleme d'accent persite. LA Freebox le reconnaitra sans probleme dans ce format (de toute fa&#231;on le patron de Free est un pro mac &#224; 100&#37; donc marche souvent mieux sur mac sa plateforme que sous pc)

j'ai un dd externe (cf plus haut) et j'ai pas de probleme d'accent. j'ai personnalis&#233; les icones de mes dossier sous xp et od X et cela fonctionne nickel.


----------



## jgar (24 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> tu n'aurais pas du le formater en fat 32 car le dd actuellement sont reconnus tel quel à la fois sur mac et sur PC.
> 
> le ftp du finder n'est qu'une option en lecture seule donc peut interressante en soit même . Dommage qu'apple ne fasse pas un vrai ftp depuis le finder (lecture/ecriture)
> 
> ...


 
OK merci, mais je ne sais pas où mettre le contenu du disque pour pouvoir le formater pour l'instant. Et le formatage en HFS+ ne pose aucun problème pour la lecture et l'ecriture à partir d'un PC ? (en usb ou ftp)


----------



## nikolo (24 Janvier 2007)

non j'utilise un dd externe autre que le wd qui est format&#233; en hfs+ sous xp et sous mac et aucun probleme.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2007)

Parlons d'autre chose : de la qualit&#233; du Mimo.
Perso, ma freebox HD n'a pas l'air d'aimer le mimo. Les deux boitiers sont distants de 5 m&#232;tres, grand maxi, mais dans deux pi&#232;ces diff&#233;rentes. La r&#233;ception t&#233;l&#233; par le wifi est vraiment al&#233;atoire, avec de gros freeze. En revanche, d&#232;s que je relie le boitier HD en ethernet, la qualit&#233; de la transmission est bonne &#224; 99&#37;.
J'ai souvent le m&#234;me souci avec le portable. D'abord de mauvaises connexions wifi, puis de tr&#232;s mauvaises possibilit&#233;s d'utilisation du multiposte, m&#234;me lorsque le boitier HD est &#233;teint.
Bref, je suis pas super satisfait du  wifi de la freebox. Je l'ai pass&#233; r&#233;cemment en "choix du canal wifi automatique", avec une tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;re am&#233;lioration, mais pas suffisante pour que je puisse l'utiliser pleinement.
Vous rencontrez ce genre de probl&#232;mes ?


----------



## jgar (24 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> non j'utilise un dd externe autre que le wd qui est formaté en hfs+ sous xp et sous mac et aucun probleme.


 
OK merci, mais comme je ne peux pas le reformater maintenant, personne n'aurait une idée concernant le format de caractère ?


----------



## nikolo (24 Janvier 2007)

non chez moi aucun sopucis en wifi normal ou en mimo. 

En plus mon boitier Hd est dans une armoire avec juste en dessous un transmetteur video sans fil, le tout reposant sur des tablettes en verre et bien cela fonctionne nickel.

J'habite dans de l'ancien.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Parlons d'autre chose : de la qualité du Mimo.
> Perso, ma freebox HD n'a pas l'air d'aimer le mimo. Les deux boitiers sont distants de 5 mètres, grand maxi, mais dans deux pièces différentes. La réception télé par le wifi est vraiment aléatoire, avec de gros freeze. En revanche, dès que je relie le boitier HD en ethernet, la qualité de la transmission est bonne à 99%.
> J'ai souvent le même souci avec le portable. D'abord de mauvaises connexions wifi, puis de très mauvaises possibilités d'utilisation du multiposte, même lorsque le boitier HD est éteint.
> Bref, je suis pas super satisfait du  wifi de la freebox. Je l'ai passé récemment en "choix du canal wifi automatique", avec une très légère amélioration, mais pas suffisante pour que je puisse l'utiliser pleinement.
> Vous rencontrez ce genre de problèmes ?



Je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis avec la freebox HD à environ 4m de la freebox ADSL. Avec un PC portable( oui, je sais... :rose: ) aucun soucis de réception, même à 6m environ, avec 1 mur à traverser...

Tes antennes sont bien connectées (vissées à fond)
Bien levées?

Sinon, je ne vois pas trop, désolé... :rose:


----------



## gratteur-fou (29 Janvier 2007)

Oui j'ai des probl&#232;mes de r&#233;ception !
Avec la freebox 3, il n'y avait aucun soucis de reception wifi, et depuis que je suis pass&#233; &#224; la HD, la r&#233;ception vers mon portable et plus qu'al&#233;atoire.

Je peux recevoir un d&#233;bit tr&#232;s puissant, comme inexistant (au m&#234;me endroit).

Sinon aucun soucis pour la TV, tout marche nickel... les box sont &#224; 2 m&#232;tres l'une de l'autre aussi !

Et mon ordi est &#224; environ 9, 10 m&#232;tres de la box.


----------



## nikolo (29 Janvier 2007)

change de canal sur ta console Free, celui que tu utilises doit &#234;tre hyper utilis&#233; par tes voisins en wifi.


----------



## gratteur-fou (29 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> change de canal sur ta console Free, celui que tu utilises doit être hyper utilisé par tes voisins en wifi.



En fait je vais mettre le choix du canal en automatique... donc normalement ça devrait aller


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2007)

Chez moi en canal automatique, je capte à 1050 Kbps à une quinzaine de mètres après la traversée d'un mur en brique plâtrière de 10 cm et deux murs en pierre de +/- 80 cm. 
A peu de chose près, le même débit un étage plus haut, donc avec juste un plafond à traverser. 
Le Wimo fonctionne nickel, mais les deux boîtiers sont à 5 m l'un de l'autre.


----------



## Cricri (30 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> JTes antennes sont bien connectées (vissées à fond)
> Bien levées?



Ca marche sans si les deux boitiers sont l'un sur l'autre? Parce que qu'est-ce que c'est moche... 

Je viens de demander une migration v4->v5 et 2 minutes plus tard un dégroupage total....:mouais: J'ai fait une connerie ? En demandant le dégroupage total, j'allais recevoir de toute façon une v5 ??


----------



## brome (31 Janvier 2007)

Non, Cricri, je ne pense pas que tu aies fait une connerie : je connais des gens qui sont en dégroupage total mais qui ont toujours une freebox V4.

À propos de freebox, j'ai une question : est-ce qu'une personne en zone non-dégroupée qui s'inscrit aujourd'hui à Free recevra forcément une Freebox HD (et non pas une ancienne V4) ?


----------



## Cricri (31 Janvier 2007)

Merci brome!


----------



## nikolo (31 Janvier 2007)

si tu mets tes 2 boitiers l'un sur l'autre n'utilise pas les antennesalors et reste en connection ethernet entre les 2 (c'est le cable jaune de free), cela restera discret.

GROS CONSEIl : pense a surelever chaque boitier car ils chauffent enormement. 
J'ai utilis&#233; un bouchon de liege coup&#233; en 4 sur lequel j'ai mis de l'adh&#233;sif argent type Gaffer (comme celui utilis&#233; en video) comme cela les pieds sont en harmonies avec les boitiers argent&#233;s. Sinon, risque de panne sur le dd interne etc... du &#224; la chaleur qui a du mal &#224; se dissiper.


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Chez moi en canal automatique, je capte à 1050 Kbps à une quinzaine de mètres après la traversée d'un mur en brique plâtrière de 10 cm et deux murs en pierre de +/- 80 cm.
> A peu de chose près, le même débit un étage plus haut, donc avec juste un plafond à traverser.
> Le Wimo fonctionne nickel, mais les deux boîtiers sont à 5 m l'un de l'autre.




Oui, les difficultés ont plutôt l'air d'être liées au nombre de réseau dans le voisinage. Je navigue entre 4 et 9, très proches. 
J'ai fait un essai en canal automatique, pas très concluant. Mais plusieurs réseaux ne sont pas allumés toute la journée. Donc la freebox ne fait pas forcément le bon choix au moment adéquat. Je teste donc mes canaux un à un. Vu que je me donne au moins 24 h pour tester, et que j'ai 10 canaux à vérifier, je ne suis pas encore arrivé à une conclusion définitive ! 



Sinon, c'est moi ou on ne peut pas récupérer par ftp un enregistrement fait sur une chaine cryptée (C+) ?


----------



## fpoil (31 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Sinon, c'est moi ou on ne peut pas récupérer par ftp un enregistrement fait sur une chaine cryptée (C+) ?




ce n'est pas toi, juste une restriction de la chaine cablée

droits d'auteur etc...


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un petit problème avec ma freebox hd : depuis quelques jours la réception tv était très mauvaise (pixel, coupures, gel d'images). Aujourd'hui je relance les deux boitiers (en les éteignant plusieurs fois), une mise à jour semble se faire. Après cette maj, pendant quelques minutes je perds mon réseau wifi, que je finis par récupérer. Mais sur le boitier "télé" reste affiché un message "freebox" et le boitier ne répond pas à la télécommande, ni ne semble sensible à un débranchage. J'avoue que je suis bloqué et c'est pourquoi je fais appel aux bonnes âmes de ce fil. Que puis-je faire d'après vous ? Merci.


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2007)

tu reprends ta notice pour apparier &#224; nouveau le boitier adsl et le boitier tv. (je n'ai pas la d&#233;marche exacte en t&#234;te)


----------



## rezba (22 Mai 2007)

Tiens, &#224; ce propos, ceux qui ont un item "renseigner les informations syndic pour le raccordement en fibre optique" dans leur console de gestion, comme c'est le cas pour moi, montpelli&#233;rain, n'oubliez pas de le faire.


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2007)

Autre pr&#233;cision pour les possesseurs de Freebox HD -> nouveau firmware permettant la prise en charge des flux en mpeg 4 pour les chaines TNT.


----------



## nikolo (22 Mai 2007)

mais gare &#224; la qualit&#233; du mpeg4 recu .C'est franchement pas terrible par  rapport au flux normal en mpeg2. MAis bon c'est pas le m&#234;me d&#233;bit non plus et puis cela permet &#224; certains de pouvoir avoir enfin la tele sur leur freebox.


----------



## Lamar (22 Mai 2007)

Salut,

j'ai effectivement repris la notice et fait un hard reboot du boitier hd (merci Starmac). Le boitier hd refonctionne, enfin plut&#244;t il s'allume, parce qu'ensuite c'est pixels et gel d'image. C'est &#233;trange, mes conditions de r&#233;ception ne peuvent pas avoir chang&#233; en deux jours. D'apr&#232;s vous de quoi cela peut-il venir ?


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2007)

verifie tes antennes. Sont elles bien viss&#233;es &#224; fond? tes cables bien enfonc&#233;s?

ton boitier HD n'est i l pas entour&#233; de truc parasite type multiprise etc ...?

as tu bien pens&#233; &#224; surelev&#233; ton boitier HD etant donn&#233; qu'il chauffe enormement. Tu peux par exemple decouper un bouchon en 4 et mettre les bouts sous les peids du boitier. Cela permet de mieux refroidir la freebox.


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> mais gare &#224; la qualit&#233; du mpeg4 recu .C'est franchement pas terrible par  rapport au flux normal en mpeg2. MAis bon c'est pas le m&#234;me d&#233;bit non plus et puis cela permet &#224; certains de pouvoir avoir enfin la tele sur leur freebox.



En fait les flux mpeg2 continuent &#224; &#234;tre diffus&#233;s sur les canaux habituels.
Mais, en plus, les flux mpeg4 sont ajout&#233;s sur les canaux 601 &#224; 618.

Ainsi, m&#234;me les possesseurs de freebox V3/V4 aptes &#224; utiliser le service multiposte devraient pouvoir recevoir les chaines de la tnt en utilisant une bande passante plus r&#233;duite.
Par contre, pour eux, pas de mpeg4 sur la TV, les freebox v3/V4 n'&#233;tant pas aptes &#224; le d&#233;coder.

Voil&#224; un extrait de l'information diffus&#233;e par www.aduf.org &#224; ce propos :



> QUI PEUT VOIR QUOI ?
> C'&#233;tait une question rest&#233;e en suspens depuis l'annonce hier (cf.
> http://www.aduf.org/archives/ pdf/0806.pdf) de la diffusion au format
> MPEG-4 des cha&#238;nes de la TNT pr&#233;sentes sur Freebox TV : comment Free
> ...


----------



## nikolo (23 Mai 2007)

Exact j'ai chez moi la TNT normale en 500 et le TNT en bas debit de 601 &#224; 618 et les chaines adsl.
En multiposte je retrouve idem les chaines adsl et les bas debit norm&#233;s h264 mais en double exemple : m6 h264 et m6_m6 h264. j'ai pas vu de difference entre ces 2 chaines.

par contre la vid&#233;o a une r&#233;solution de 96 par 576 et semble rogn&#233;e. il semblerait par contre qu'on ai du mal &#224; pouvoir reencoder ces flux en vrai h264 full screen. L'image est deform&#233;.

 Logique vous me direz.


----------



## Lamar (23 Mai 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> verifie tes antennes. Sont elles bien vissées à fond? tes cables bien enfoncés?
> 
> ton boitier HD n'est i l pas entouré de truc parasite type multiprise etc ...?
> 
> as tu bien pensé à surelevé ton boitier HD etant donné qu'il chauffe enormement. Tu peux par exemple decouper un bouchon en 4 et mettre les bouts sous les peids du boitier. Cela permet de mieux refroidir la freebox.



Merci de ton aide nikolo, mais en fait je pense que ça doit venir de la qualité de ma ligne, d'abord parce que ma freebox est dans la même position depuis plusieurs mois et que rien n'a bougé entre avant les problèmes et après et ensuite parce que depuis aujourd'hui j'ai aussi des déconnexions intempestives. Je vais attendre un peu, voir si ça s'arrange tout seul et sinon j'appellerais Free (je vais aller voir sur leur site dans la gestion de mon compte avant quand même).


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tiens, à ce propos, ceux qui ont un item "renseigner les informations syndic pour le raccordement en fibre optique" dans leur console de gestion, comme c'est le cas pour moi, montpelliérain, n'oubliez pas de le faire.



Oui, d'ailleurs, la guerre des FAI dans la campagne des syndics est lancée : j'ai eu un appel de France Telecom sur mon portable (où ont-ils eu mon numéro de portable, je ne suis pas chez Orange ?) vendredi dernier vers 21h30  pour me demander les coordonnées de mon syndic.  

Vraiment bizarre comme démarche, j'ai presque cru à un canular, mais en fait, non. :hein: 

Je les ai envoyés paître gentiment. :rateau:


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Mai 2007)

C'est quoi un syndic ?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mai 2007)

gratteur-fou a dit:


> C'est quoi un syndic ?


Version 1 :
Le syndic de copropriété : une société mandatée par les copropriétaires d'un immeuble pour administrer et représenter leur immeuble au quotidien et à leur place (enfin, si tout va bien  ) : comptabilité et encaissement des charges communes, paiement des factures de l'immeuble, gestion du personnel de ménage dans les parties communes, organisation des assemblées annuelles des copropriétaires, etc.

Version 2 :
Des escrocs ou des incapables.  
_Un peu quand même, non ?_


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Version 1 :
> Le syndic de copropri&#233;t&#233; : une soci&#233;t&#233; mandat&#233;e par les copropri&#233;taires d'un immeuble pour administrer et repr&#233;senter leur immeuble au quotidien et &#224; leur place (enfin, si tout va bien  ) : comptabilit&#233; et encaissement des charges communes, paiement des factures de l'immeuble, gestion du personnel de m&#233;nage dans les parties communes, organisation des assembl&#233;es annuelles des copropri&#233;taires, etc.
> 
> Version 2 :
> ...


Ah oui je vois. Mais qu'est-ce que &#231;a vient faire dans la console de gestion ?

J'ai commenc&#233; &#224; regarder et je vois que c'est li&#233; &#224; la fibre optique.
Cela voudrait-il dire que pour avoir la fibre optique il faut que notre syndic soit d'accord :mouais:


----------



## nikolo (24 Mai 2007)

pour que Free fibre ton immeuble pour que tu es acces &#224; l'option freebox fibre (debit plus gros, + de possibilit&#233;s) il faut qu'il est l'autorisdation du syndic de ton immeuble pour acceder aux parties communes (caves etc) pour pouvoir amener depuis la rue la fibre optique jusqu'au appartement.

Un peu comme fait noos quand tu demandes &#224; etre cabl&#233;.


----------



## gratteur-fou (24 Mai 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> pour que Free fibre ton immeuble pour que tu es acces à l'option freebox fibre (debit plus gros, + de possibilités) il faut qu'il est l'autorisdation du syndic de ton immeuble pour acceder aux parties communes (caves etc) pour pouvoir amener depuis la rue la fibre optique jusqu'au appartement.
> 
> Un peu comme fait noos quand tu demandes à etre cablé.


Merci de l'info.
Reste plus qu'à les convaincre !

dernière question: Y a des coûts supplémentaires pour le syndic ou pour nous ?


----------



## nikolo (24 Mai 2007)

rien du tout. l'abonnement en fibre reste &#224; 29.99&#8364; par mois. Il te change juste le boitier ADSL et tu as 2 boitier HD car il t'en fournisse un autre avec le nouveau boitier ADSL fibre.


----------

